# Regular Season Game 9: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio

*(6-2)/(3-3)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 14, 8:00 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center*​













































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Odom / Turiaf / Brown*


*Preview

The Houston Rockets already have two three-game winning streaks this season. They haven't had nearly as much success winning three in a row against the Los Angeles Lakers in recent years.

The Rockets look to win four straight against the Lakers for the first time in more than 12 years when the teams meet at the Toyota Center on Wednesday night in a rematch of their season opener.

Houston (6-2) began the season with a 95-93 win over Los Angeles (3-3) on Oct. 30 -- its third straight win in the series -- and went on to win its next two before suffering its first loss at Dallas on Nov 5. The Rockets had another three-game winning streak end with a 105-99 loss at Memphis on Tuesday night.

Houston will look to bounce back by trying to extend its winning streak against Los Angeles to four games for the first time since a six-game run from Jan. 18, 1993-March 24, 1994. Since then, the Rockets have won three in a row against the Lakers only three times.

Houston, though, will need to tighten its defense. The Rockets have given up more than 100 points only twice this season, and those lapses resulted in their only losses.

Before Memphis' 50.0 percent shooting performance Tuesday, Houston held each of its previous seven opponents to 46.8 percent or less. The Rockets had held each of their previous three opponents under 90 points.

On offense, meanwhile, Houston had one of its best games of the season, shooting better than 60 percent for much of the first quarter en route to a 53-49 lead at the half.

Tracy McGrady, who had 30 points in this season's first matchup with the Lakers, had 41 against the Grizzlies. He has scored 30 points in each of his last two games against Los Angeles, shooting 89.2 percent (25-for-28) from the free-throw line in those contests.

Rockets center Yao Ming, who is coming off 22-point effort, is averaging 31.6 points, 11.8 rebounds and 3.4 blocks in his last five games against the Lakers.

Kobe Bryant had a season-high 45 points in the season opener, but also committed five turnovers. He is averaging 42.8 points in his last four games against Houston, including two 53-point efforts.

Bryant, though, was held to 18 points in a 107-92 loss to San Antonio on Tuesday -- well below the 30.4 points he was averaging coming in.

The Lakers scored more than 100 points in each of their previous four games, averaging 112.3 during that span. Los Angeles is 1-2 when it fails to reach 100 points.

"We just have to take some lessons from here and use them ... in future games," Bryant said. "For a young team like this one, it's important to play teams like the Spurs and learn those lessons and then apply them."

The Lakers struggled Tuesday despite the return of Kwame Brown and having Lamar Odom back for the second straight game.

Brown had seven points in limited minutes after missing two straight games with bursitis in his right heel. Odom, meanwhile, had 12 points after scoring 18 against Minnesota on Friday night in his first game after sitting out the beginning of the season following shoulder surgery last spring.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Basel

For me, I hope it's nothing like the last game we played against each other, because that was just a heart breaker for us Lakers fans. But good luck tonight!

By the way, you guys have a brutal little schedule coming up, eh?


----------



## OneBadLT123

We need to do everything we didn't do last night.

Enough said


----------



## edwardcyh

HOU has a lot of problem with smaller faster teams; hence, match-up problems with PHX and some young teams out there. Against LAL, I really don't see problem.

....nor do I see a problem winning against the Spurs.


----------



## bronx43

Wow, I just realized that unless our team outside of Yao and Tracy steps up, we could be looking at a 6-6 record by the start of next week.


----------



## Cornholio

OneBadLT123 said:


> We need to do everything we didn't do last night.
> 
> Enough said


TMac and Yao can continue doing what they did last night. :biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy

Damn, Odom is back. That only makes tonights game alot harder than when we played in LA. I really hope we are upset about how we played yesterday and lay the wood to LA.

The one positive I think we can say is that Battier won't shoot as bad as he did last night in today's game. He will play some solid "D" on Kobe and still score 11 points.

I would love to see Mac go for 40 again but, I'll take 32 tonight with Yao adding 30 or more too.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I just want 45% shooting from our supporting cast. That is all, everything else I know we can do. Just please, shoot 45%


----------



## hroz

LOL I have an exam tommorrow at 2pm
THe game is on toay at 1pm
Should I watch the game or study...............

Probably study. But I really want to watch this game. Iv Missed quite a few.

Im excited to see Bynum - Yao & TMAC - Kobe

Yeah I will watch the game.


----------



## lingi1206

hroz said:


> LOL I have an exam tommorrow at 2pm
> THe game is on toay at 1pm
> Should I watch the game or study...............
> 
> Probably study. But I really want to watch this game. Iv Missed quite a few.
> 
> Im excited to see Bynum - Yao & TMAC - Kobe
> 
> Yeah I will watch the game.


that a boy haha. but can't you study from now till the game?


----------



## Krimzon

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4J_pKLCiXnU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4J_pKLCiXnU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Basel

Krimzon said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4J_pKLCiXnU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4J_pKLCiXnU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


I hate you.


----------



## Krimzon

Basel57 said:


> I hate you.


Can't forget about this one.
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RpnyfJdrxUI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RpnyfJdrxUI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123

Here we go, its on ESPN tonight!


----------



## OneBadLT123

JVG doing the game tonight!!


----------



## lingi1206

OneBadLT123 said:


> JVG doing the game tonight!!


we should pay close attention to that it must be pretty akward haha


----------



## Cornholio

:yay: :yay: 

I'll get to watch Friday's game too.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Shots not falling...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Ugh *MAKE A DAMN SHOT*


----------



## Cornholio

Man, how many fouls already?


----------



## DuMa

we need to sub.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bull**** call on Yao, that was clean!


----------



## Cornholio

That was all ball!!!


----------



## Krimzon

Yao with a block, but fouled.


----------



## DuMa

total block shot... and they call it a foul.


----------



## OneBadLT123

finally something going


----------



## OneBadLT123

unnecessary chunk by Tmac


----------



## DuMa

yao with 2 fouls already. GReAT!


----------



## DuMa

violet palmer reffing the game. AWESOME!


----------



## DuMa

lakers leading the game. FAN FUCIN TASTIC!


----------



## fryjol

I can not describe how happy I am, I get to watch my beloved rockets 2nite. They do not look as different as I expected, but Yao looks lika other man, he screams, pushes and really behaves like a bad *** dominant player. It is a shame he does not get love from the refs.

It is great to finally see Scola here. He is a winner. But I am also very sad, I really tought that I was going to see a team where Yao and Tmac do not have to carry the team all night. But I do not see that.


----------



## OneBadLT123

come on scola, catch the ball


----------



## fryjol

Jajajaja, man, Cornholio, why are you in Chile? yes Rockets on TV on friday!!! man what a great week, I also found this week that Directv has the NBA league pass after 3 or 4 years of not having it.


----------



## OneBadLT123

fryjol said:


> I can not describe how happy I am, I get to watch my beloved rockets 2nite. They do not look as different as I expected, but Yao looks lika other man, he screams, pushes and really behaves like a bad *** dominant player. It is a shame he does not get love from the refs.
> 
> It is great to finally see Scola here. He is a winner. But I am also very sad, I really tought that I was going to see a team where Yao and Tmac do not have to carry the team all night. But I do not see that.


I think Scola is still in his learning period. I cant think of a single European league guy in this first NBA season that got the hang of the game from the beginning.


----------



## OneBadLT123

DuMa said:


> violet palmer reffing the game. AWESOME!


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## OneBadLT123

lol gundy, "Bonzi is playing for a coach he likes"


----------



## OneBadLT123

24 second violation fools!


----------



## DuMa

i love deke. 50 years old and doesnt miss a beat


----------



## OneBadLT123

I like scola's jumper, he just needs to be more confident


----------



## DuMa

1st quarter:

goods: kobe is off. we're rebounding well
bad: we still suck at shooting. and running too many iso plays


----------



## OneBadLT123

DuMa said:


> 1st quarter:
> 
> goods: kobe is off. we're rebounding well
> bad: we still suck at shooting. and running too many iso plays


Yeah I noticed we are becoming a more iso team again. So it seems


----------



## OneBadLT123

Wtf, they crash into eachother, and a foul on us??


----------



## DuMa

radman fouls mo evans and battier gets the blame. JUST GREAT!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Viloet Palmer... GET THE **** OUT OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## OneBadLT123

Head kinda sucks honestly, just bad decisions


----------



## DuMa

32 straight FTs. omg thats killer


----------



## OneBadLT123

Make a damn basket! 35% is not going to cut it


----------



## AZNoob

OMG...

We should have the lead, and by a LOT too, IF WE CAN JUST MAKE SOME SHOTS!


----------



## AZNoob

Oh, and Yao is really off today...

weird...


----------



## Pimped Out

wow, i didnt realize this was on TV. i missed the first quarter


----------



## OneBadLT123

i want to puke


----------



## Pimped Out

dear mike james, laying on your *** is no way to play D


----------



## DuMa

what the hell happened to our transition D. and what happened to bonzi's layup skills!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fryjol

They are out playing us, just by playing smart with us. That is always the problem, if they go straigth to our strengths we don't have more options.


----------



## AZNoob

What the hell happened to EVERYONE'S layup skills?

The Rockets seem a little nervous when taking their shots...


----------



## OneBadLT123

this sucks


----------



## AZNoob

Noooo

Yao Ft!!!


----------



## DuMa

OMG this game is getting out of control here.

palmer you! ALKSKLASLD!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Snyder!?!?!?!?


----------



## AZNoob

Why do we suck?

What the hell happened to us?


----------



## AZNoob

OMG that effing *****...

ITS OFF LAKERS


----------



## Pimped Out

snyder, defensively, is just a half step behind kobe each time, and thats enough for kobe to fill it up


----------



## OneBadLT123

Rockets 35%
Lakers 53%

hmmmm


----------



## DuMa

we cant come back from 20 down. we need to cut it to at least 10.


----------



## OneBadLT123

AZNoob said:


> Why do we suck?
> 
> What the hell happened to us?


Its our shooting. These last 3 games, NOBODY besides Yao or Tmac can make shots. Nobody


----------



## AZNoob

Do they actually lead by 16?

SIXTEEN?

Ridiculous...


----------



## CbobbyB

CbobbyB said:


> Lakers, Spurs, Phoenix, Dallas, here we come.
> 
> We could easily end up with a 6-6 record...unbelievable.


Looks like i could be right seeing that this is the easiest game out of the four...but there's plenty of time left.


----------



## Krimzon

Nothing is going in. Francis anyone?


----------



## CbobbyB

we're being EXPOSED for the 2nd night in a row!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuX

****, Yao got stuffed by Kobe.

C'mon Houston!


----------



## AZNoob

Ok, if Kwame Brown can get an alley-oop on us...


It's hopeless.


----------



## DuMa

kobe tryin to do too much now. haha


----------



## JuX

This is not good... T-Mac's appearing to be hurting.


----------



## DuMa

goddamn insult to injury. tmac looks hurt


----------



## Basel

So Kobe has dunked in Yao's face, and also blocked the **** out of him. I love it.

Unfortunately, you guys are still easily in this game. Only down 13, and possibly less, at the half.


----------



## Pimped Out

tmac's injury doesnt look serious at all

maybe it is, he's shooting lefty


----------



## OneBadLT123

well ****


----------



## DuMa

shoots it left and makes it. but not too good. xrays i bet


----------



## JuX

Pimped Out said:


> tmac's injury doesnt look serious at all
> 
> maybe it is, he's shooting lefty


He just left the game looking like he's in pain.


----------



## AZNoob

Yao-know-who will take over then.

I'm not losing hope, but the light is bleak, guys...


----------



## CbobbyB

One of the top 5 teams in the league is about to be in the top 10...damn...WE HAVE TO WIN THIS GAME FOR FEAR OF LOSING 4 STRAIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Basel

I hope McGrady is okay.


----------



## Pimped Out

in the replay, it looked a little bit like his elbow bent back a little, like he hyperextended it


----------



## DuMa

great. we can finally shoot but now yao cant get the freakin ball and mac is out

WHY MUST YOU PLAY WITH US, GODS!!!!!!


----------



## Krimzon

There's still time to win this. Don't lose hope.


----------



## OneBadLT123

im getting beer and getting drunk tonight. This is too much to deal with


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

looks like he may have hyper extended his arm. Hopes hes alright.


----------



## AZNoob

We are in our ninth game, and TMac appears to be hurt. 

This is justttt great.

HOWEVER! If this were last year, I would have said lets just try for that number draft pick! But this year, we have so much depth, I think we can overcome some better teams...


----------



## hroz

lingi1206 said:


> that a boy haha. but can't you study from now till the game?


Yeah I tried to do some.

Got abit done.


----------



## hroz

Hopefully TMAC is okay
Thats what worried me right now.

Yao needs to carry this team right now.

He is the go to guy.

Some really bad calls in the 1st Q...........


----------



## Cornholio

My hatred for Kobe seems to have reappeared. At least for tonight.


----------



## AZNoob

Again, Yao-know-who needs to step up and take over...

He needs to get MVP numbers again! (Not that he hasn't...)


----------



## OneBadLT123

tmac out for the game, bad news


----------



## Krimzon

T-Mac is not coming back. Everyone has to work harder.


----------



## CbobbyB

CbobbyB said:


> One of the top 5 teams in the league is about to be in the top 10...damn...WE HAVE TO WIN THIS GAME FOR FEAR OF LOSING 4 STRAIGHT!!!!!





CbobbyB said:


> Lakers, Spurs, Phoenix, Dallas, here we come.
> 
> We could easily end up with a 6-6 record...unbelievable.


No T-Mac.....That's it, here we come....*6-6*


----------



## JuX

(facepalm) 

A careless TO by Rafer. It could be an easy open 3 pter.


----------



## DuMa

just great!!!!!!!


----------



## DuMa

wow our depth. where the **** was this last night!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Uhhhhhhhh am I drunk already or are we making shots?


----------



## JuX

OneBadLT123 said:


> Uhhhhhhhh am I drunk already or are we making shots?


Both.


----------



## CbobbyB

Oh...we still have a chance.


----------



## DuMa

OneBadLT123 said:


> Uhhhhhhhh am I drunk already or are we making shots?


you should be drinkin every game :cheers::cheers:


----------



## AZNoob

Not that I am for the Lakers or anything, but why doesn't Kobe just take over?


----------



## DuMa

bonzi just looks different out there for some reason. why the bloody hell does he play like this when tmac is in there with him.


----------



## Krimzon

Wells is stepping up. That's a good sign.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I am sick of the reach in on the post inlet pass. They do it to Yao all the time without a foul yet on Odom is a foul?? How the hell do you get around Yao without using your hand as leverage? 

Its bull****


----------



## OneBadLT123

AZNoob said:


> Not that I am for the Lakers or anything, but why doesn't Kobe just take over?


Thats grounds for banishment!! Such Blasphemy!


----------



## DuMa

wow brutal schedule. and just our freakin luck, we have to play miami with wade.


----------



## OneBadLT123

No golatending!?!?!?!?


----------



## DuMa

violet palmer might as well just wear purple and gold.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*I hate Vilot Palmer*


----------



## DuMa

how the **** are we just down only 1, its amazing.


----------



## AZNoob

Now I see why you guys hate that *****..


----------



## DuMa

what the **** is wrong with shane's shot. goddamn it


----------



## DuMa

thanks for provin me wrong shane


----------



## OneBadLT123

Everytime rafer shoots, he make my eyes cringe...


----------



## DuMa

lakers cant even hit a FT. thank god


----------



## OneBadLT123

James sucks, what a bonehead


----------



## DuMa

*([email protected]#*(!&@*(#&!*(@&#(*


----------



## DuMa

if only deke had soft hands, what a beast he would be


----------



## DuMa

ahhhhh mike james you're killin me


----------



## OneBadLT123

*****ing Mike James...What a chucker *


----------



## AZNoob

James is crap...

He is supposed to be just an offense guy, yet he doesn't go to the only guy on the floor with 10 or more pts (Bonzi). Instead, he takes it to the hoop himself?

If he was Kobe, I'd say go for it...right now though? He is a total scrub.


----------



## Basel

We have blown a big lead to you guys without T-Mac.

We are playing pathetic. Good luck the rest of the way, but I'm just hoping beyond hope you guys lose.


----------



## OneBadLT123

If we win this, I will drink during every rockets game


----------



## Legend-Like

AHHH This is so frustrating!! Play some defense


----------



## DuMa

OneBadLT123 said:


> Uhhhhhhhh am I drunk already or are we making shots?





OneBadLT123 said:


> If we win this, I will drink during every rockets game


wait a minute you havent been drinking? blasphemy! ban worthy!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bonzi!


----------



## DuMa

deke with the block of the year so far!


----------



## OneBadLT123

DuMa said:


> wait a minute you havent been drinking? blasphemy! ban worthy!


Oh I have been

And MT MUTUMBO!


----------



## JuX

How the hell does Deke pull it off without even dislocating his fingers?


----------



## CbobbyB

I'm Scared


----------



## DuMa

wow this game is great. lots of playoff intensity for a november game


----------



## Pimped Out

evans needs to be careful with that finger if he doesnt want to be T'ed up


----------



## Basel

We're doing everything in our powers to give you the game, but you guys won't take it.

Thank you for that.


----------



## Pimped Out

JuX said:


> How the hell does Deke pull it off without even dislocating his fingers?


grabbing the player on his way up helps


----------



## Krimzon

Rockets are doing well without McGrady. I have a feeling Alston or James will screw it up in the end.


----------



## AZNoob

Yep.

Alston destroys momentum. What else is new?


----------



## AZNoob

I'm just waiting until Yao and Kobe come back in the game...


----------



## DuMa

good lord bonzi has reposessed tmac's spirit


----------



## DuMa

^*[email protected]#$ make a freethrow


----------



## OneBadLT123

:banana:


----------



## DuMa

nice flop by hayes. dont give a damn but nice flop!


----------



## DuMa

yao is off tonight. dammit.


----------



## OneBadLT123

take The ****ing Lead!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

*James sucks!! *


----------



## DuMa

i dont like yao taking those charges. too big of an injury risk


----------



## AZNoob

What you gonna do if you Yao?

Let Odom by? Adelman would be furious!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Finally!


----------



## CbobbyB

damnit


----------



## CbobbyB

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh damn


----------



## OneBadLT123

Our guards are terrible


----------



## DuMa

was waiting forever for wells to get back into the game!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

We need Hakeem. This is his time.


----------



## OneBadLT123

CbobbyB said:


> We need Hakeem. This is his time.


lol


----------



## Basel

I totally agree with you guys when you say **** Violet Palmer.


----------



## DuMa

dammit. yao missing FTs! we're screwed! its a sign of the demons!


----------



## OneBadLT123

our offense is stuck right now


----------



## bronx43

We need McGrady.


----------



## DuMa

good bye odom


----------



## DuMa

20-32 FTs. dammit!


----------



## Basel

I'm so thankful for Yao's missed free throws tonight.


----------



## DuMa

thats just BS. how did alston not get a foul there when freakin kobe and fish sandwiched him?

ridiculous


----------



## CbobbyB

Thanks Bonzi.


----------



## DuMa

FTs killing us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krimzon

Wow...Simply wow.


----------



## DuMa

goddamn. million shots to tie the game and NOTHING


----------



## OneBadLT123

I want to cry


----------



## AZNoob

I can't believe Yao has missed eight FT's in this game...


----------



## Basel

Thank God!!!


----------



## edwardcyh

Yao missing that many FT's is unheard of....


----------



## AZNoob

Wow...

Three chances...


----------



## Basel

AZNoob said:


> I can't believe Yao has missed eight FT's in this game...


He's missed five.


----------



## bronx43

I have no hope left for this team. I want JVG back.


----------



## OneBadLT123

5 Minutes without a field goal...

You just CANT win that way...


----------



## Pimped Out

is that wailing siren part of the stadium noise?


----------



## edwardcyh

Rox aren't out of it yet...


----------



## DuMa

dammit they took out kwame :\


----------



## bronx43

It's game. Who cares, we suck.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Thats game...


----------



## CbobbyB

6-6 record


----------



## OneBadLT123

bronx43 said:


> It's game. Who cares, we suck.


We didnt have Tmac all 2nd half... Come on...


----------



## DuMa

OHHHH WE Had a chance!!!!!!


----------



## Krimzon

Alston Messed It Up!!!! I Knew It!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

my heart just stopped


----------



## CbobbyB

6-6 record


im PISSED


----------



## Basel

Wow...you guys almost sent it to overtime...amazing.

Good game tonight, fellas. That was crazy.


----------



## DuMa

dammit alston, make something!


----------



## edwardcyh

WOW! Yao played that miss PERFECTLY!

Alston sucks.


----------



## bronx43

Definitely 6-6, maybe even less depending on how long Mac is out. I hate basketball.


----------



## Pimped Out

why the hell was rafer the one behind the three point line. put lu, james, brooks, novak, whoever. but not rafer


----------



## DuMa

Oh no we suck again!!!!!!


----------



## AZNoob

Krimzon said:


> Alston Messed It Up!!!! I Knew It!!!!


You wanna try a three off balance, AND the game is on the line?


----------



## Basel

We tried giving you guys a win gift-wrapped with a bow on top, and you wouldn't take it. I guess you don't like early Christmas gifts.


----------



## OneBadLT123

this is how i feel about this game


----------



## hroz

How many 3s did we miss in the 4th Q especially in the last minute?????????


----------



## Basel

I swear, everytime these two teams meet, something crazy happens.


----------



## AZNoob

It's true, Basel.

Lakers really DO suck if they barely beat a Rockets team without McGrady, and with Yao missing 5 FT's.

Oh, NEWS FLASH! Sixth man of the year for the lakers thus far? Violet freakin' Palmer.


----------



## edwardcyh

Basel57 said:


> We tried giving you guys a win gift-wrapped with a bow on top, and you wouldn't take it. I guess you don't like early Christmas gifts.


Dude.... that's not nice.

:azdaja:


----------



## DuMa

GODDAMN IT. IM NOW REALLY ITCHING TO PUT IN FRANCIS. 

i'd never thought you get those words out of me but with tmac out, we need to do something drastic


----------



## bronx43

The Rockets should just withdraw from the NBA.


----------



## hroz

Yao with a great miss at the end.

But the whole team missed some really important free throws.

Also you have someone taking a three to tie the game up.

And it isnt Luther, Battier or even Brooks & Novak???????????
I would have had those 4 & Yao on the court.

Wells had a good game too tonight.

He isnt a spot up shooter but he drives the lane amazingly.

Wish he had made a few more FTs though.


----------



## Basel

AZNoob said:


> It's true, Basel.
> 
> Lakers really DO suck if they barely beat a Rockets team without McGrady, and with Yao missing 5 FT's.
> 
> Oh, NEWS FLASH! Sixth man of the year for the lakers thus far? Violet freakin' Palmer.


Oh, I know they suck. And please don't bring Palmer into the discussion. She made a ton of terrible calls going both ways.


----------



## AZNoob

This is ridiculous.

Does anyone believe we can survive All out Defense (Spurs) and All out Offense (Suns) back to back?

Hope is fading...Yao can't do it all himself.

Just look at Miami. O'Neal was by himself until Wade came back today...Miami was 1-6 with just Shaq...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Palmer sucks


----------



## AZNoob

Basel57 said:


> Oh, I know they suck. And please don't bring Palmer into the discussion. She made a ton of terrible calls going both ways.


Ah, forgive me, Basel...my mouth is still sour from this loss. 

Congrats to you guys though...you won without Bryant destroying the points column.


----------



## hroz

Also how is TMAC?????????????

I should get back to studying.................


----------



## Basel

hroz said:


> Also how is TMAC?????????????
> 
> I should get back to studying.................


I hope he's all right, man. Hopefully some good news comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Krimzon

I'm glad the game was close, but we missed to many shots and FT's. The next six games will be tough. T-Mac should just take some time off.


----------



## edwardcyh

Spurs will be on the 2nd of b2b, so..... Rox should be able to handle them quite handily.


----------



## Pimped Out

AZNoob said:


> You wanna try a three off balance, AND the game is on the line?


sure, my end result can't be any worse


----------



## hroz

Also just pointing out Snyder was only on for like 3-4 mins(I think)

But he played well on the offensive side of the court though for some reason he was guarding Kobe??????????? So he was made to sit down pretty quickly.


----------



## hroz

The problem continues to be at the 1 & 4.

When Yao is double teemed the 4 is left open.
Chuck is a great hustle player but he cant hit a jumpshot.
Scola hasnt brought his confidence to the NBA. He thinks about every shot for way too long.

When TMAC is double teemed the 1 is left open.
Rafer was 5 from 13 & James was 2 from 10. Rafer was okay today but he hit no jump shots. It was when he drove to the rim he got some easy baskets. Hitting the open jumpshot isnt his speciality.

Luther should have gotten more game time. 

NOTE: I did think Bonzi played well today but he wasnt really hitting his jump shots either.


----------



## knickstorm

alston wasnt the problem tonight, he pushed the ball up the floor well, which got wells a buncha shot and ft's slashing to the hoop and he fed everybody.............wells missed big time ft's, shane battier missed a potential tying 3...........yao can't shoot 6-18 with tmac out of the game and expect other people to make up for that, plus Yao missed big ft's down the stretch. Mike James had more turnovers than buckets.........kobe hit the shots when it mattered, and lakers hit their ft's when it mattered. And Tmac, my god, he barely hit your arm, man up!


----------



## bronx43

I was thrown off for a moment when they did a close up of Francis walking around. I thought he was gonna get put into the game, but then he proceeded to go sit back down on the bench.


----------



## lingi1206

bronx43 said:


> I was thrown off for a moment when they did a close up of Francis walking around. I was he was gonna get put into the game, but then he proceeded to go sit back down on the bench.


T-mac's injury may benefit Francis and how bad the other guys play may make Rick play Francis so lets just hope that this turns out good for us


----------



## OneBadLT123

^ good point, now that Tmac is out, we may be forced to have Francis come off the bench.

That worries me. But also it can give a chance for Steve to prove himself.


----------



## hroz

I want to see how un-atheletic Steve has become

Mainly because it is so hard to believe when you remember how he was when he first started off with us.


----------



## Dean the Master

hroz said:


> I want to see how un-atheletic Steve has become
> 
> Mainly because it is so hard to believe when you remember how he was when he first started off with us.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/THLrXJHc7YI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/THLrXJHc7YI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Nope, Stevie Franchise has never left.


----------



## Yao Mania

Ah, crap... well hope T-Mac's alright. I had a feeling our good start seemed almost a little "too good". What happened to our solid bench that we were raving about just last week?? Aside from Bonzi and maybe Luther, no one's really been productive off the bench as of late.

Disappointing lost, lets hope we get the Spurs again.


----------



## gi0rdun

For once I'm actually quite happy for a T-Mac injury.

STEVE FRANCIS TIME.


----------



## HayesFan

OneBadLT123 said:


> *I hate Violot Palmer*


In every game that Violet refs Chuck gets early fouls. It's inevitable.

Also, the reason we gave up 61 points in the first half...

Chuck and Shane only played 4 minutes each... and Yao had two fouls.

Take away the heart of our defense and of course they are going to score at will.

I am just proud they were even in it at the end. Three chances on one possession thanks to offensive rebounds and we couldn't take advantage.

Sigh. This is only a game.. this is only a game... this is only a game.


----------

